

Show HN: See which friends work close by in SF - josephlau
http://therealsfmap.com/

======
nikilster
This was super fun to make - hope you enjoy :) Literally a couple minutes
after we posted it on fb - one of our friends commented that he worked in the
building literally right behind us (I see you Minqi :)!

------
tekknolagi
You should refresh the friends list every once in a while - my friend just
signed up after I did and we can't see one another :(

~~~
nikilster
Hmm this is probably because your friend hasn't set their company. Message me
- nikilster [at] gmail - happy to help look into it!

------
the_real_yoshi
Why don't you integrate Linkedin?

~~~
nikilster
Hmm okay good question -

1\. We wanted to keep it simple (1 login vs 2) 2\. We thought that _in
general_ people care more about their facebook friends than their linkedin
friends (contacts?) so we chose fb instead of linkedin. 3\. LinkedIn also
locked down their api so you can't get contacts unless they are also on the
app.

------
imkevinxu
How do I edit the company afterwards?

~~~
nikilster
Ah yeah we didn't add a link for that because we wanted people to put their
real companies (and not see them and change it). You can set your company
here: therealsfmap.com/company

------
joshchan
Why don't you just show all my friends and scrape their location info from FB?

~~~
josephlau
That was our first thought as well!! Unfortunately FB no longer allows you to
fetch the full friends list - you can only get a list of friends who have also
authorized the app.

Re: scraping location info, we thought it'd be best to let people put in their
workplace since the information on FB is typically out of date, missing, or
difficult to structure. It's worked really well - the list of companies is
really clean right now!

Great question :)

